
Who Uses Forth? - sunchiz
https://www.forth.com/resources/who-uses-forth/
======
pmdulaney
I don't use Forth, but I do use dc on the Mac/Unix command line, which is also
RPN.

I believe Forth was originally used by astronomers more than anyone else, but
for that use I suspect lua has made inroads.

~~~
pmdulaney
As far as astronomy goes, it appears that lua is not much of a player

[https://astronomy.stackexchange.com/questions/10513/what-
are...](https://astronomy.stackexchange.com/questions/10513/what-are-the-most-
popular-computer-programming-languages-in-observational-astron)

